# Newbie saying hi!



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

lots of good fishing from a kayak in the tampa bay area welcome to the area and to the forum


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Skinny_Water is my screen name, lol. Welcome to the area. Kayak fishing is a great way to explore around here. What type of Kayak do you have?

What were they talking about when people said the "Wet Foot" rule? I need it in context to help figure out what they meant by it. Nothing that I can think of right now.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome to the forum , send me a PM with your general locale and i'll send you some tips and tricks to the local fishing spots for yaks and landlovers too. there are some members here that will give you the info. on the hunting scene in the area, good luck -anytide


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

"Wet foot rule" is a term used in areas with certain varieties of infectious diseases.
Application of the rule is to use your bait where you caught it.
Don't transport bait from one spot to another unless you can wade to do it.
That way the diseases aren't spread from one body of water to another.
Also prevents the spread of exotic species.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome...

When I was transplanted I too heard of the wet foot rule and althought Brett has a more realistic answer what I was informed was that if you can walk to the fishing site you will not catch anything.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

